# 1st counselling appointment



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi has anyone had councelling and what happens on your first appointment. I'm actually really nervous about it because I know I'm going to try and cram everything in. I'm doing counselling to talk about my problems but I also want them to help me become more positive instead of negative can they do that or is it just talking. What do they do to help you do they give you things to come home and work on etc x


----------



## queenie81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey, 

I have been to counselling and have jut gone back after news that I will have to have IVF. I really recommend it however it I important to find someone you like. I have been to a few and they are all very different. I find it very positive and never negative, yes it's hard talking about emotional things but it is helpful and worth it. 

In the first session you will probably just talk about all of your general feelings and worries and then the following sessions will be used to unpick each one. I find I often go off on a tangent but they are trained to deal with that. Good luck and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## queenie81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Also I have never had anything to do at home but there will usually be something to think about or try mentally if that makes sense!  (so at the moment I too am focusing on the positive and dealing with the negative thoughts and feelings and I have a visualisation technique in my head that I discussed with my counsellor last session) Also a bit off topic, but have you tried mindfulness and/or meditation? That really helps me too x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Tinkerbell

I didn't take up counselling to begin with however after my second chemical pregnancy it was highly recommended by my nurse coordinator as it really hit me so hard!

I really wish I had begun counselling earlier because it has really helped so far!

I'm hoping DH will also avail himself of this service but he is on the fence at the moment, guys don't really like talking about their feelings do they?

Our last chemical really effected us both and I hope in the long run that the counselling will really help!

I can also highly recommend the benefits of accupuncture, is this something you would consider?


Pudding
X


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thankyou for replying.

Queenie I'm glad it's helped you I defiantly hope it helps with my negative thoughts and worries, I've tried kalms and have a relaxation app on my phone can't really comment on it yet as I havnt given it chance to work, I'll let you know how I get on x
Pudding my fella really hates talking about his feelings especially to someone he doesn't know but I. Am going to try and talk to him about each session so he knows what's going on etc x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I had my first session todai was really nervous I didn't know where start I was stuttering   I was only there 5 minutes and I was in tears I felt really uncomfortable I got used to in towards the end. Itwas horrible going through things again but I know that's what I'm there for. I don't quite know where to start next week as I feel I've said everything today and not sure what next week will bring. having that cry made me feel better because it's the first time I've spoke out other than when I've ranted on here   I'm completely stuck on next week because I'm not sure where to start


----------

